# Will I be in the 20%?



## TTC999 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi ladies

I'm new on this site and living in Dubai.  Had 2 m/c in the past 2 yrs (thru natural conception). Recently discovered I have PCOS and the Doc put me on 1500mg of Metformin.

Was on Femara and a whole heap of other injections this month as tired of waiting to get pregnant naturally, I had 3 follies (22, 21 from right, and 18 from left) last week and triggered on Thurs at 10pm.  I had IUI  for the 1st time on Sunday at 2pm (40 hrs later).  DH's sperm was 50 million and 95% motility after washing (he's very proud he's done so well!)

Now I know there's about a 20% chance of getting a BFP.  I know my chances (on paper) look good.  But I don't want to get too excited during the 2WW, only to be disappointed at the end!  

Do you think that the ladies who get pregnant via IUI are the people with good follies and good sperm count, or is it just pure luck?  I know there are people who have 1 follie and 1mil sperm count and it can work with them.

I'm so confused - I'm up and down every few hours thinking 'it could be me this month' then giving myself a reality check that 'there's only a 20% chance... and an 80% chance of it NOT happening'!!

Is anyone else going through this rollercoaster?!


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi

I am also in Dubai  

I have a son from IUI and am currently trying for number 2 using IUI, so it can work even with PCOS and an under active thyroid like me! 

Sharry xx


----------



## TTC999 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Sharry

I'm using Dr Wael at DGFC who I think is great, although he's been on holiday this month so I am with Dr Hena (who I feel is a bit haphazard in her approach).  Who are you using?

Did you IUI work first time?

Good luck!


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi

I am at Concieve in Sharjah a bit of a drive but I like the clinic, I had my DS from my third IUI and I am now on number four trying again, although age is not on my side  

There is a Dubai (middle east) section with a few ladies and we meet for coffee if you want to join us  

Sharry xx


----------



## Pinky Dinky Doo (Apr 4, 2010)

I just wanted to wish you good luck.  I think your chances must be higher with three follicles as opposed to one, yes.  I had IUI with three follicles and ended up with twins (at aged 40) despite the clinic telling me that was not at all likely given my age!  It took me 10 iuis to get my BFP though, but I didn't usually have 3 follicles!


----------



## Jopo (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi TTC999

I've just been through my first round of IUI - with 2 follicles of a good size for fertilisation so a likelihood of twins.

I don't know how they calculate the 20% chance - is that an average of everyone with and without known fertility problems?  Or is it higher in people with no known problems?  

Everything is so unknown and down to chance with each individual, it's impossible to calculate!

I am also on a rollercoaster - I hate not knowing.  So I started pregnancy testing on Wednesday, and again tonight, as at least a negative test gives me an answer, albeit a temporary one.  I'll probably test each day until my period starts, or I get my BFP.

Jo


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Very confusing and frustrating Jupo. Good luck!


----------

